# my tank smells funny?



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

My 35 gal tank smells a little funny







. Its hard to explain but it usually has a normal lite fish tank smell now it is a little stronger. My water params are 0 nitrite, 0 ammonia, 10 nitrate. I have 3 guppies, 2 danios, 5 corries, 5 ghost shrimp, 1 snail and 5-6 or so guppy fry (1week old). I do partial water changes of 15% every week. I still have some brown diatoms (algae) but nothing else visible. Any idea whats going on??


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

It might just be a strong "fishy" smell, both of my tanks have it.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

It smells like fresh soil (dirt) kind of..............


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You can try putting some fresh carbon in the filter, might help remove some of the odor.


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

i always believe in overfiltration...id kick up the filtration and that should solve the odor problem..


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

I have two filters already (cascade 200 and aqua clear 150) but due to the fry I have them turned down with sponges on the intake. Would that do it? Its not so much as an odor but smells kind of earthy like dirt or soil.


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

the earthy smell is not a huge deal..no tank should have a fishy smell.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I noticed an earthy smell in my 10 gallon when it went thru the diatom stage. That may be what you're smelling. Like Twistermom said, fresh carbon in your filters may help.


----------



## Phatfish (Aug 30, 2009)

Algae creates a strong smell especially on the underside of the hood. Make sure there's none growing there. Also sometimes fish food gets lodged somewhere between the waterline and the glass where the fish can't get to it. Check to see if there's no fish food caked up somewhere.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Squeeze the sponges on the intakes out each week in old aquarium water . With sponges over the intakes,there really isn't any benefit to turning the flow down on the filters. Reducrd flow, combined with sponges that may be getting clogged,might be the culprit. 
All my tanks have earthy smell. Fishy smell no.


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

i agee with 1077...my monster fish tank smells very earthy...you could try cleaning your gravel that might help...im assumong that its only apparent when you put your nose almost to the water. if not then you need to increase filtration and add a powerhead to stirr up debris into the filter intakes.


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

*help*

this gonna sound rediculous but im new t this....how do you start a new thread??


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

So since I have sponges on the intake of the filter, I can turn it back up without it affecting the fry, would that be too much current? They really dont go too far from the plants right along the back in the middle of the tank, do you think they will be ok?

To start a new thread, go to the section you want to post and in the upper left hand side there is a button that says new thread.

Thanks much


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I doubt there will be any negative affect on the fry.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks again


----------

